# Create REW equalizer setting for Yamaha's YPAO P-EQ



## rtv (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi! 

I am currently approximating the 7 band manual P-EQ of my Yamaha RX-A2050 by "eye" and lots of try and error. 

Would it be possible to create some custom Equalizer setting for REW like miniDSP, nanoAVR, etc so it knows the restrictions and enables the use of automatic response matching? 

Which of the existing EQ settings would come closest? 

For reference these are the values which YPAO allows on 7 bands for each channel: 

*Frequencies:*
31.3
39.4
49.6
62.5
78.7
99.2
125.0
157.5
198.4
250.0
315.0
396.9
500.0
630.0
793.7
1000.0
1260.0
1590.0
2000.0
2520.0
3170.0
4000.0
5040.0
6350.0
8000.0
10100.0
12700.0
16000.0

-20 dB to +6.0 dB in 0.5 steps

*Q*
0.500
0.630
0.794
1.000
1.260
1.587
2.000
2.520
3.175
4.000
5.040
6.350
8.000
10.080


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

For equalizers that REW doesn’t directly support, it’s best to use the RTA feature and tweak the filters in real time with pink noise (get some ear plugs). Much easier than doing trial and error with sweeps.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

A month ago, before I went to vacations, I was trying to do what rtv wanted to do. I was loosing my mind doing trial and error with sweeps.
Thank again Wayne for this tip and will give feed back asap.
Bye


----------

